# Bianchi Pista Concept w/ front brake



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

All,

There was a discussion a while back about whether the track fork of a Bianchi Pista Concept could be drilled to accept a front brake. Check out the pics. I started with very small titanium drill bits and worked my way to the correct diameter for the cane creek sl brake. I then did the back side of the fork to accept the nut that holds the brake. It took about an hour or so. The most difficult part was removing what looked like a bolt inside the fork that had been "bonded" inside the fork where the brake would mount. Note where the drilling occured is not actually carbon, but aluminum. The carbon of the fork doesn't begin for about an inch below the brake pads.

Note I called Bianchi USA to ask if it could be done - they said "no, buy a new fork". Of course I'm sure it voids the warrenty, but..."


----------



## roscoenyc (Sep 23, 2004)

Excellent job.
I bet it would work on a Fuji Track Pro also. 

nice pics too.


----------



## deardorff8x10 (Sep 19, 2003)

*Do brakes work on Mavic Ellipse wheels?*

Wasn't sure if there is really a braking surface, but like the wheels -- how are they on the street?


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

deardorff8x10 said:


> Wasn't sure if there is really a braking surface, but like the wheels -- how are they on the street?



I have about 300 miles on the wheels now with no issues. They are still true after North Carolina and now DC commuting (bunny-hopping curbs etc). The braking surface was painted over, but the paint has pretty much worn off. I've kept an eye out for unusual wear. The braking isn't like a standard road bike though because of the paint - but I needed something to scrub off speed on some steep decents and sharp turns on my commutes as I have not really mastered the brakeless riding techniques.

The bike overall I am really pleased with. Its light at 16.1 lbs with pedals and handles really well. I find myself riding it as much, if not more than my dura-ace equiped Giant composite. Its a great bike and I would recommend it to anyone.


----------

